# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی

## aftab

*امسال دانشگاه تهران رشته ی دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی پذیرش دانشجو نداشته؟توی سایت کانون گشتم نبود...* :Y (463):

----------


## aftab

..........up............

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

..........up............

----------


## ahs

نیمه متمرکز بود

----------


## mamad.hny

> *امسال دانشگاه تهران رشته ی دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی پذیرش دانشجو نداشته؟توی سایت کانون گشتم نبود...*


چرا پذیرش داشتن. اینکه چرا کانون نزده نمیدونم

----------


## attack

امسال توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی بیوتک نبود اما بچه ها پیگیری کردن از سازمان سنجش کد رو گرفتن و زدن و قبول هم شدن! امسال دوره بیوتک 11 نفره متشکل از 9 ریاضی و 2 تجربی! که از قضا 2 تا ازین 11 نفر دوستای منن! یکیشون مکانیک تهران رو ول کرد اومده بیوتک یکی هم پزشکی تهران!
رشته فوق عالیه ای مخصوصا واسه امثال من که پزشکی رو دوست ندارن! ببینین اصن مهم نیست که آخرین قبولی چی بوده! مهم اینه که تو رشته ریاضی یا تجربی رتبه کشوریتون زیر 500 شه که کار نسبتا سختیه! این هم در نظر بگیرید که مصاحبه ی بسیار سختی داره که اگه پارامتر هایی مثه المپیادی بودن یا کار پژوهشی نداشته باشید ردتون میکنن! دعا کنید قبول شم!!!

----------


## aftab

> امسال توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی بیوتک نبود اما بچه ها پیگیری کردن از سازمان سنجش کد رو گرفتن و زدن و قبول هم شدن! امسال دوره بیوتک 11 نفره متشکل از 9 ریاضی و 2 تجربی! که از قضا 2 تا ازین 11 نفر دوستای منن! یکیشون مکانیک تهران رو ول کرد اومده بیوتک یکی هم پزشکی تهران!
> رشته فوق عالیه ای مخصوصا واسه امثال من که پزشکی رو دوست ندارن! ببینین اصن مهم نیست که آخرین قبولی چی بوده! مهم اینه که تو رشته ریاضی یا تجربی رتبه کشوریتون زیر 500 شه که کار نسبتا سختیه! این هم در نظر بگیرید که مصاحبه ی بسیار سختی داره که اگه پارامتر هایی مثه المپیادی بودن یا کار پژوهشی نداشته باشید ردتون میکنن! دعا کنید قبول شم!!!


اگه پیگیری نمیکردن چی!!؟
کار پژوهشی؟؟؟یعنی رتبه آوردن کافی نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## attack

یگیری نمیکردن هیچی! خیلی تو کشور ما اینجور چیزا رو قاعده نیست!
فقط رتبه مهم نیست! مصاحبه ی علمی هم داره که من دوستم میگفت علی رغم اینکه خیلی دانش اموز مستعدی بوده اما سر مصاحبه داشته کم میاورده! حالا شما بخونید که رتبش رو بیارید واسه مصاحبه وقت زیاده! کلا دنبال اینن که نخبه های این مملکت رو جمع کنن نه الزاما کسی که کار پژوهشی یا المپیادی داشته

----------


## aftab

> یگیری نمیکردن هیچی! خیلی تو کشور ما اینجور چیزا رو قاعده نیست!
> فقط رتبه مهم نیست! مصاحبه ی علمی هم داره که من دوستم میگفت علی رغم اینکه خیلی دانش اموز مستعدی بوده اما سر مصاحبه داشته کم میاورده! حالا شما بخونید که رتبش رو بیارید واسه مصاحبه وقت زیاده! کلا دنبال اینن که نخبه های این مملکت رو جمع کنن نه الزاما کسی که کار پژوهشی یا المپیادی داشته


ینی چی هیچی؟؟؟یعنی اونوقت امسال بیوتک برگزار نمیشد دیگه!!؟
میدونین چ سوالایی میپرسن؟؟

----------


## kouchoulou

> امسال توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی بیوتک نبود اما بچه ها پیگیری کردن از سازمان سنجش کد رو گرفتن و زدن و قبول هم شدن! امسال دوره بیوتک 11 نفره متشکل از 9 ریاضی و 2 تجربی! که از قضا 2 تا ازین 11 نفر دوستای منن! یکیشون مکانیک تهران رو ول کرد اومده بیوتک یکی هم پزشکی تهران!
> رشته فوق عالیه ای مخصوصا واسه امثال من که پزشکی رو دوست ندارن! ببینین اصن مهم نیست که آخرین قبولی چی بوده! مهم اینه که تو رشته ریاضی یا تجربی رتبه کشوریتون زیر 500 شه که کار نسبتا سختیه! این هم در نظر بگیرید که مصاحبه ی بسیار سختی داره که اگه پارامتر هایی مثه المپیادی بودن یا کار پژوهشی نداشته باشید ردتون میکنن! دعا کنید قبول شم!!!


امیدوارم قبول بشی.
ولی من شنیدم اگه المپیادی نباشی باید رتبه ی دو رقمی بیاری.

----------


## attack

نه اینکه برگزار نمیشد..این رشته تو دفترچه بچه های ریاضی بوده و امسال هم 9 نفر از ریاضیا هستن! من مامانم زنگ زد به سازمان سنجش گفتن که دفترچه ها اواخر بهمن آماده میشه اون موقع معلوم میشه که تو دفترچه میذاریم با نه! فعلا به فکر رتبه باشید! بعد کنکور بهتون میگم سوالاش از چه مباحثیه!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نه شرطش واسه دعوت به مصاحبه زیر 500 کشوریه...من تو مرحله 2 اتلمپیاد با ی اختلاف کم قبول نشدم! اما سعی میکنم اونقد رتبه کنکورم خوب باشه که قبول شم! در ضمن رتبه 500 کشوری معادل 200 منطقه 1 250 منطقه 2 و 50 منطقه 3 هستش! در تجربی

----------


## kouchoulou

درباره ی سوالاتی که توی مصاحبه ی اول میپرسن یکی از پذیرفته شده های سالهای قبل توی سایت کانون صحبت کرده.

----------


## attack

ببین رشتش محدودیت نفر نداره تا حدودی...فقط میخوان مطمئن باشن آدمایی که انتخاب کردن آيا واقعا مناسب این رشته هستن یا نه...تقریبا قوی ترین دانش آموزای کشور های صنعتی جذب این رشته میشن! رشته شناخته شده ای هم واسه پذیرش هستش!...حالا بچسبیم به زیر 500 قلم چی!

----------


## aftab

> نه اینکه برگزار نمیشد..این رشته تو دفترچه بچه های ریاضی بوده و امسال هم 9 نفر از ریاضیا هستن! من مامانم زنگ زد به سازمان سنجش گفتن که دفترچه ها اواخر بهمن آماده میشه اون موقع معلوم میشه که تو دفترچه میذاریم با نه! فعلا به فکر رتبه باشید! بعد کنکور بهتون میگم سوالاش از چه مباحثیه!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> نه شرطش واسه دعوت به مصاحبه زیر 500 کشوریه...من تو مرحله 2 اتلمپیاد با ی اختلاف کم قبول نشدم! اما سعی میکنم اونقد رتبه کنکورم خوب باشه که قبول شم! در ضمن رتبه 500 کشوری معادل 200 منطقه 1 250 منطقه 2 و 50 منطقه 3 هستش! در تجربی


بعد کنکور من شما رو از کجا گیر بیارم؟؟:-))
ممنون از اشتراک اطلاعاتتون
موفق باشید

----------


## attack

الان دیگه 5 ماه مونده به کنکور من دیگه احتمالا نمیام تا کنکور اینجا!
بعدشم ببینین پیش شرط اینه که رتبه خوب بشه و ممکنه من بعضی از شرایط مصاحبه رو بگم و شما بگید که من این شرایطو ندارم و نا امید بشید ازین رشته! من بعد کنکور هستم! و البته اگه خودم زیر 500 شدم حتما پرس و جوی بیشتر میکنم و به شما هم اطلاع میدم و گر نه هم که دپرس میشم! چون پزشکی رو دوس ندارم!!
بخونیم دیگه ایشاالله قبولیم!

----------


## aftab

ایشالا

----------

